# 4TH ANNUAL MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*THE SHOW IS JULY 29 2012*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CANT WAIT!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> CANT WAIT!


Orale! see u there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*special apperance by el rey*




























​


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

STRICTLYBUSINESSJR said:


> *special apperance by el rey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:shocked::shocked:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

1WIKD79 said:


> SEE YOU THERE


ok u to bro


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendor Info!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Vender Info coming soon...


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CA FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK uffin:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Been going to this show since it started, it's growing bigger every year. Can't wait for this year. See everyone their.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.....


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

CANT WAIT! good


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*thank you all for the good props*:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*some pics from last years show.........

























*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*coverage from past shows in Lowrider Magazine *:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ill be sure to see all u guys there and thanks for all the support*:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*My car will be in da house *


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*some pics from 2010*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


> *some pics from 2010*


*Some bad ass pics*:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope this year gets better either way i'll be out there to support you guys


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I hope this year gets better either way i'll be out there to support you guys


*Thanks this show is supposed to be* *the best one yet *:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

_*T
T
T
*_


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*BUMP *:boink::boink:


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

You know Suavecito is in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*come out and enjoy a nice kick back day at the lake ....

there's *LIVE* music*........











*bounce houses for the kids.........*












*tug of war..............*











*and of course, LOWRIDERS! *


----------



## MaGarcia Productions (Mar 9, 2012)

Whats going on everyone?! Hey just wanted to let you know that the website is almost complete. You now have access to all forms from vehicle registration to food vendors. Also i have pictures and video links from all previous shows. Contact me at [email protected] if you have any comments towards the website. Any comments will be apreciated and well thought through. Thanks

Manuel Garcia


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

209 Legend will be there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEED A DJ?


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

WILL BE OUT THERE AGAIN GOOD SHOW DRAMA FREE FAMILY FRENDLY GET BETTER EVER YEAR AND THERES ALWAYES A HAND FULL OFF SHOW STOPERS NOW EL REY WILL BE THERE ALSO


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


> *come out and enjoy a nice kick back day at the lake ....
> 
> there's *LIVE* music*........
> 
> ...


Orale!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

the209legend said:


> 209 Legend will be there!


*Orale see u there *


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*T
T
T
*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*T
T
T
*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Click Banner----->>>>><<<<<-----Click Banner

CUSTOMCARFORUMS.COM is a website designed for all custom cars, not just lowriders.

Feel free to register on the site and check it out.

Custom Car Forums Blogs

Add your event to the Custom Car Show Calendar


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Click Banner----->>>>><<<<<-----Click Banner

CUSTOMCARFORUMS.COM is a website designed for all custom cars, not just lowriders.

Feel free to register on the site and check it out.

Custom Car Forums Blogs

Add your event to the Custom Car Show Calendar​


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*300 th post *


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## _affiliated_ (Mar 20, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY C.C. will be in the house


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

64Rag said:


> PREMACY C.C. will be in the house


*Orale Qvo raj*


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

HardtoPlease65 said:


>


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Traffic coming through to have a good time


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

DestinationCC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

www.customcarforums.com


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

MANTECA HISPANIC CHAMBER/ BROWN PERSUASION CC... PRESENT CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE,,FREE,, JUS BRING OUT YOUR RIDE AND BRING THE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES,, ALL DAY EVENT,,SET UP,,8AM---11AM,,,,FLYER COMIN SOON,,,INFO CONTACT BPCC..CC...WE HAVE SOMEWHERE TO SHOW OUR RIDES,,,,,


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Orale! :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> *TTT*


:wave:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Visit the website for vender forms and pre regs.

_*WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM*_


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:werd::ninja:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

www.mercedcustomautoshow.com


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:wave::wave:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

64Rag said:


> PREMACY C.C. will be in the house


STOP BY AN ILL FOLLOW U UP THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A CONCERT FROM A KNOWN PERFORMER THIS YEAR IF NOT U SHOULD SO WE CAN GET ARE MONEYS WORTH U GUYS CHARGE LIKE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS IF YOU GUYS CAN PULL IT OFF IM SURE IT WILL BE A WAY BETTER TURNOUT THAN LAST YEAR IT WAS SLIM PICKENS LAST SHOW NOT EVEN WORTH IT :banghead:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oaktownraider said:


> IS THERE GOING TO BE A CONCERT FROM A KNOWN PERFORMER THIS YEAR IF NOT U SHOULD SO WE CAN GET ARE MONEYS WORTH U GUYS CHARGE LIKE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS IF YOU GUYS CAN PULL IT OFF IM SURE IT WILL BE A WAY BETTER TURNOUT THAN LAST YEAR IT WAS SLIM PICKENS LAST SHOW NOT EVEN WORTH IT :banghead:


well as far as a known performer we are not due to lack of sponsorship,but we are having a group that is up and coming, and as far the price we drop the pre and day of show price and also we are dropping the price for admission and also we are one of the few shows that do pay outs for best of show!! and also we contribute to the american cancer society,we also have lowrider magazine cover the show and bringing the lowrider car of the year so it does cost us quite of money, we do take your comments in consideration and hope you make it...


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

well thats sounds alittle better how much is pre reg. and day of the show.....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oaktownraider said:


> well thats sounds alittle better how much is pre reg. and day of the show.....


Pre reg is $20 And $30 day of show.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## scarerosey (Apr 17, 2012)

Mercedes car is one of the costly car in the world but its so nice to see and also used to that is used to very smoothly to running and very easy to drive.It's fourth annual custom show is now in that launch the new model of this car.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like a good show by the lake. :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just_Looking said:


> It looks like a good show by the lake. :thumbsup:


QVO JUNIOR


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Posting....


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

OUT ON BAIL 63' said:


>


Finally Ship...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

llll


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

sddadwsdsdsdsdsdsdsdssdsdsds


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

POSTYTTTTTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

check out my friends site  www.customcarforums.com


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

OUT ON BAIL 63' said:


>


whats up cim c u there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

newstyle_64 said:


> whats up cim c u there


Whats upDOUG


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

.....


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*Al Lopez at last year's Merced Custom Auto Show
















*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


> *Al Lopez at last year's Merced Custom Auto Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:sprint::yes:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Picsssssss


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> View attachment 474715
> 
> _*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_





normie_pheeny said:


>


QVO!!


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up.... this is the place to be on Sunday July 29th..... don't miss it


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

coachduce said:


> up up


Qvo thanks for the bumps


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

no prob homie.... gotta support our local shows.....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

up up


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Up UP UP


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

that's wass up up!~


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Up Up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Up up


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Up Up


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LOVED THIS SHOW LAST YEAR


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Qvo raider!


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up yup


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


You sound good I heard you In Fresno yesterday.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

How many bike categories wanna take a couple bikes to this show...!


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

title... did you bring your ride out there? i agree DJ Cholo was live..... straight hustler !!! nice meetin you cholo....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> How many bike categories wanna take a couple bikes to this show...!


We will get back to you as soon as we can.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

coachduce said:


> title... did you bring your ride out there? i agree DJ Cholo was live..... straight hustler !!! nice meetin you cholo....


Yes I did We parked it on the corner of the black top.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> We will get back to you as soon as we can.


Thanks Manuel let Me know asap so I can see how many pre reg were gunna need..Thanks...!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> How many bike categories wanna take a couple bikes to this show...!


Bicycle Categories Are 16 inch 20 inch 26 inch: Street,Mild,Full, and radical.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Bicycle Categories Are 16 inch 20 inch 26 inch: Street,Mild,Full, and radical.


Thanks any 3 wheel categories...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Thanks any 3 wheel categories...


Yes sir Three wheel Catogory and Special entry Catogory.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!









[/IMG]


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!








[/URL]


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

COUNTING DOWN FOR THIS ONE IF NO NEW PAINT JOB. WILL DO OTHER MODS TO STAND OUT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

LRN818 said:


> 2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

normie_pheeny said:


>



TTT!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT!!!


:h5:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*This is going to be another good show. For those of you who have not attended in the past* *make it a point to come* _*out this year*_*.What better way to spend a nice summer day than at the lake with family and lowriders! *:thumbsup:
* 
































*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Qvo raider!


sup thx for the support on Sun the car still looks sick, see you guys at your show uffin:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> sup thx for the support on Sun the car still looks sick, see you guys at your show uffin:


Orale see you there to. Cochino! LOL:roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


Qvo mike! Thanks for the cd


----------



## Mr Caprice (May 24, 2010)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is going to be a good show. Been to this show since day one. PREMACY Car Club will be in the house.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Up And thanks fellas for the support


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Orale see you there to. Cochino! LOL:roflmao:


next time you taking a pic with the pendant :roflmao:


----------



## jaime83linc (Jun 21, 2009)

legacy car club will b there


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT for this Show!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

We gonna try and make this one


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> next time you taking a pic with the pendant :roflmao:


Orale! :roflmao:


----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)

2011 Merced Custom Autoshow


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Ive try calling to get a vender both and no reply :dunno:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

H0PSH0P said:


> Ive try calling to get a vender booth and no reply :dunno:


What kind of both you looking for?


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is merced lake BBQ Area Only outside car show fence boat launch area Play ground for the kids to play, sand beach/swimming area plenty of trees for picnic water is melted snow run off from the mountains about 5-10 degrees cooler


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

So cochino/El Raider bring your picnic supplies and your speedos :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
*JUST A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AWAY SO GET THOSE PRE REG'S IN PRE REG $20 AND $30 DAY OF SHOWWW *


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

For preg reg forms please www.mercedcustomautoshow.com


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Title Winner 79 said:


> For preg reg forms please www.mercedcustomautoshow.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> So cochino/El Raider bring your picnic supplies and your speedos :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *JUST A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AWAY SO GET THOSE PRE REG'S IN PRE REG $20 AND $30 DAY OF SHOWWW *



:roflmao:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Title Winner 79 said:


> For preg reg forms please www.mercedcustomautoshow.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

So we gonna be able to bring our bbq pit if we want


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> So we gonna be able to bring our bbq pit if we want


Yes but BBQ is outside the show fence.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Mr Caprice (May 24, 2010)

Can't wait for the SHOW!!!!


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mr Caprice said:


> Can't wait for the SHOW!!!!


Orale see you there.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there gonna b a hop


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Is there gonna b a hop


We might.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT I can't get the forms from the site It wont let me but here is the link to the site that has the pre reg forms and vendor forms. WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

c u there everyone


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

newstyle_64 said:


> c u there everyone


Orale doug :wave:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

See you there Manuel. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> *TTT*


QVO COCHINO!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just_Looking said:


> See you there Manuel. :thumbsup:


QVO JUNIOR!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just_Looking said:


> See you there Manuel. :thumbsup:


Glad to hear your coming Junior. Will see you their.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> QVO COCHINO!


sup little COCHINO :rofl:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> sup little COCHINO :rofl:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ROLL CALL AND PRE REG TO SAVE MONEY!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

R u haveing a pedal car class thanks


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

hit up BIG FISH 323-479-2387


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> R u haveing a pedal car class thanks


oh ya!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

So pedal cars r not in special interest?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

See u there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> So pedal cars r not in special interest?


3 or more will make a pedal car class if not you will fall under special interest.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok thanks see u there uniques cen cal


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Due to a family reunion El Rey will not be able to make it so we are getting Junior from imperials to bring his bad ass 64 guilty pleasure to take his place TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Please keep in mind pre register to save money :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Crunch timehno:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Due to a family reunion El Rey will not be able to make it so we are getting Junior from imperials to bring his bad ass 64 guilty pleasure to take his place TTT :thumbsup:


Roll call Pre reg to save money!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Please keep in mind pre register to save money :thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Qvo raider


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Roll call get your pre reg in early.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Roll call get your pre reg in to save money!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Qvo raider



was sappening Lil Cochino :roflmao:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Is getting closer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Roll call get your pre reg in to save money!  Qvo junior


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Unfortunately Hop Shop will not be able to participate the Merced Custom Car Show due to another vendor all already having a hydraulics booth. For any hydraulic needs give us a call 1-8-666-HopShop


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ALL PRE REG HAS TO BE IN BY THE 25TH NO LATER FORMS ARE AT WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*








5714 Lake Road Merced,Ca. 95340

Northbound directions to the Merced Custom Auto Show:* 

comming north on hwy 99 take the G St. exit and make a right onto G St., continue on G St. until you come to Bellevue Road










make a right onto Bellevue Road and continue until you come to Lake Road, make a left onto Lake Road and arrive at Lake Yosemite. 



























*Southbound **directions to the Merced Custom Auto Show:* 

comming south on hwy 99 take the Martin Luther King exit and make a left onto Martin Luther King, continue until you come to 16th St., make a right onto 16th St., take 16th St. until you come to G St., make a left onto G St.












continue on G St. until you come to Bellevue Road, make a right onto Bellevue Road and continue until you come to Lake Road, make a left onto Lake Road and arrive at Lake Yosemite.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Car club tug of war competition and horse shoes competition.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will be posting sighns!!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Once again we will be posting sighns for the car show


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Unfortunately Hop Shop will not be able to participate the Merced Custom Car Show due to another vendor all already having a hydraulics booth. For any hydraulic needs give us a call 1-8-666-HopShop


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ALWAYS REMEMBER TO SAVE MONEY PRE REG TO GET THE PRE REG FORM GO TO WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Due to a family reunion El Rey will not be able to make it so we are getting Junior from imperials to bring his bad ass 64 guilty pleasure to take his place TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> ALWAYS REMEMBER TO SAVE MONEY PRE REG TO GET THE PRE REG FORM GO TO WWW.MERCEDCUSTOMAUTOSHOW.COM


I'm going to Merced Saturday the 21st were can I drop off my pre_reg at...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> I'm going to Merced Saturday the 21st were can I drop off my pre_reg at...


I will get with you shortly.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> I'm going to Merced Saturday the 21st were can I drop off my pre_reg at...


Drop it off at baby boys custom after 10 am


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo i will to


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanodress.com (Jun 20, 2008)

Title Winner 79 said:


> *THE SHOW IS JULY 29 2012*


How much for a vendor both coming out of orange county


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

chicanodress.com said:


> How much for a vendor both coming out of orange county


Pm sent


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

For anymore info contact Manuel At 209-564-6488.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ROLL CALL GET THOSE PRE REG IN


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Que onda manual !


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

the209legend said:


> Que onda manual !


Qvo pumpkin .


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Get your pre reg in before the 25th.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Show 9 days away


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUST DROPPED OFF 3 PRE-REGES....!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> JUST DROPPED OFF 3 PRE-REGES....!!!


Thank you very much for the support.:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> JUST DROPPED OFF 3 PRE-REGES....!!!



save me a spot under the shade :biggrin:

ppplease


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> save me a spot under the shade :biggrin:
> 
> ppplease


All cochinos go in the sun :roflmao:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Due to a family reunion El Rey will not be able to make it so we are getting Junior from imperials to bring his bad ass 64 guilty pleasure to take his place TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> save me a spot under the shade :biggrin:
> 
> ppplease


You bringing bike and truck...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> You bringing bike and truck...


He better bring both :roflmao:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

REMINDER PRE REG DEAD LINE IS THE 25TH ON WEDNESDAY...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

For motel discount call motel six at 209-384-2181 make sure you mention mercedcustomautoshow.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Due to a family reunion El Rey will not be able to make it so we are getting Junior from imperials to bring his bad ass 64 guilty pleasure to take his place TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> You bringing bike and truck...



bike


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> bike


Orale.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*
LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760* ​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 516423


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Be advised that pets can not enter the lake and when you drive up to the gate say that you are here for the show so they will wave the $6 entrance fee.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Be advised that pets can not enter the lake and when you drive up to the gate say that you are here for the show so they will wave the $6 entrance fee.




thx for the 411


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pre reg dead line today.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Roll in time is going to be 6am-10am.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is it Sun yet?:biggrin:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not yet so close can't wait


----------



## Mr Caprice (May 24, 2010)

TTT

SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Room's are booked and we will be their Saturday night, so let's get this party started. PREMACY C.C.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i might take the clown bike out to this show


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

STKN209 said:


> WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.....


CANT MAKE IT THIS YEAR...MY DAUGHTER DECIDES SHE WANTED A B-DAY PARTY....SO ILL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR...MY UNCLE ALEX WILL BE THERE FROM BROWN PERSUASION CC, JUDGING THE SHOW ALONG WITH THE CREW...HAVE A GOOD SHOW.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Be advised that pets can not enter the lake and when you drive up to the gate say that you are here for the show so they will wave the $6 entrance fee.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*WILL B IN THE HOUSE GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW 

*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

PRE REG OVER


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

To all you that are posting thank you for the support and drive safe and we will see you on sunday thank you very much merced custom auto show and you to cochino:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> To all you that are posting thank you for the support and drive safe and we will see you on sunday thank you very much merced custom auto show and you to cochino:roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Can we BBq on propane tank? Is there a beach cruiser bike class?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

they said no last time too, but seen people cooking there^?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

408 certified said:


> Can we BBq on propane tank? Is there a beach cruiser bike class?


YEAH THEY SAID THERE 26' STREET,MILD,FULL


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Can't bbq in show food not to expensive


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

408 certified said:


> Can we BBq on propane tank? Is there a beach cruiser bike class?


You can BBQ outside the show fence you can bring your propane grill there is a beach area where you can BBQ.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ignore the garbage can


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

2 days...........


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

1 MORE DAY


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

To all you guys coming have a safe trip mercedcustomautoshow


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420: great time!!


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

I HOP I CAN MAKE IT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*"Stress Case" is in town and ready for the show! *










*









*


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

MY CARNAL AN THE HOMIES FROM OLD ILLUSIONS BOMB CLUB FROM SACRA GETTING READY FOR MANANA


----------



## Mr Caprice (May 24, 2010)

LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

see u guys out there


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice out here. Chillin with socios and Hellboy...


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

there were some hitters out there...... i got some nice flix.. i'll post up this evening..........


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FAMILY FIRST HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIES ..GOOD GET DOWN GOT A COUPLE FLICKS PUT THEM UP TOMORROW WE STILL DRIVING HOME TO SAC WE ALMOST HOME 30 MORE MIN TO GO .. ALL I GOT TO SAY THO IS THAT THERE WAS SOME TOP NOTCH RIDE'S OUT THERE TODAY.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Had a great time, thanks to the car clubs that came out of town to the show, and the staff for a great show too.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> FAMILY FIRST HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIES ..GOOD GET DOWN GOT A COUPLE FLICKS PUT THEM UP TOMORROW WE STILL DRIVING HOME TO SAC WE ALMOST HOME 30 MORE MIN TO GO .. ALL I GOT TO SAY THO IS THAT THERE WAS SOME TOP NOTCH RIDE'S OUT THERE TODAY.
> :thumbsup:


:yes:x2 on that.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks to all the car clubs and people that attended without you guys this show would not be possible hope you all make it home safe and a special thanks to JUNIOR from IMPERIALS that made the show once again thanks from MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOOD SHOW FOR CARS HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES..WILL NOT ATTEND THIS SHOW AGAIN WITH MINE AND MY KIDS BIKES THE BIKE JUDGE IS A JOKE...WASTED MY TIME...!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

THANKS TO ALL WHO CAME TO OUR SHOW AND MADE IT A SUCCESS FROM MANUEL CORBALA SR. AND JR. AKA STRICTLYBUSINESS.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> GOOD SHOW FOR CARS HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES..WILL NOT ATTEND THIS SHOW AGAIN WITH MINE AND MY KIDS BIKES THE BIKE JUDGE IS A JOKE...WASTED MY TIME...!!!


Sorry to hear this bro but if you have concerns give me a call at 209-564-6488 I will make it right.


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

GREAT SHOW, WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR, BUT THE 60'S CLASS NEEDS TO BE FIXED AND SEPARATED.60-64 65-69 TOO MANY NICES RIDES PUT IN WRONG CATEGORIES. AGAIN GREAT SHOW GREAT CAUSE!


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

JUANCHO63 said:


> GREAT SHOW, WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR, BUT THE 60'S CLASS NEEDS TO BE FIXED AND SEPARATED.60-64 65-69 TOO MANY NICES RIDES PUT IN WRONG CATEGORIES. AGAIN GREAT SHOW GREAT CAUSE!


I 100% agree 60s class needs to be seperated 60-64 65-69? but besides that it was a good show ill be back next year.


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Had a blast especially in my home town , Jr car was lookin off the chain I'll be back next year fo shoo!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wanted to make this show but got stuck workin all weekend


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY C.C. had a great time big thanks to Manuel and Flaco for invite to the house for the BBQ the night before the show. We been coming to this show since day one. Don't care about no trophy just alot of fun hanging out with friends. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

the209legend said:


> Had a blast especially in my home town , Jr car was lookin off the chain I'll be back next year fo shoo!


_*Q-Vo Pumpkin*_















64Rag said:


> PREMACY C.C. had a great time big thanks to Manuel and Flaco for invite to the house for the BBQ the night before the show. We been coming to this show since day one. Don't care about no trophy just alot of fun hanging out with friends. Can't wait till next year.



:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

had a good time out there..nice cars,music,food,and alil sunburnt:biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks manuel n flaco n all the staff for a great show
Traffic had a great time, we will be back next year god willing, trino


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good show had a good time


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

WHERES THE FLICKS HOMIES POST THAT SHI UP ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS, Had a blast. Good show and thanks to all the staff for your hospitality. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great show 1st time out there and SOCIOS had a great time will be back next year thx Manuel for everything my kids had fun at the lake now they are burn :rofl: my son took 1st place with his bike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Nice out here. Chillin with socios and Hellboy...



cool chilling with you and your kids homie and thx for the hook up and I see you got a new babysitter aka Hellboy :rofl:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> I see you got a new babysitter aka Hellboy :rofl:


Hahaha


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yea thanks hellboy had a good time out there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

83lowlow said:


> I 100% agree 60s class needs to be seperated 60-64 65-69? but besides that it was a good show ill be back next year.





JUANCHO63 said:


> GREAT SHOW, WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR, BUT THE 60'S CLASS NEEDS TO BE FIXED AND SEPARATED.60-64 65-69 TOO MANY NICES RIDES PUT IN WRONG CATEGORIES. AGAIN GREAT SHOW GREAT CAUSE!


About 60's class we will address the issue and we will make the proper changes and thanks again to the support to all


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> Hahaha



I think the little boy said c'mon uncle Hell Boy :rofl: good seeing you ou there homie


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics to come....


Bad ass pictures bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics i took at the show, enjoy...



Great Work On The Pix!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Great Work On The Pix!!! :thumbsup:


X2.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics to come....


Nice pics thanks for the pic of my kids pedal car


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Nice pics thanks for the pic of my kids pedal car


Your kid has a bad ass pedal car :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> GOOD SHOW FOR CARS HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES..WILL NOT ATTEND THIS SHOW AGAIN WITH MINE AND MY KIDS BIKES THE BIKE JUDGE IS A JOKE...WASTED MY TIME...!!!




 wut happen cabron?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Your kid has a bad ass pedal car :thumbsup:


Thanks meño


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks meño


it was cool kick it bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes it was it was the best part of the show see u on bakers if a make it


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks to all the car clubs and people that attended without you guys this show would not be possible hope you all make it home safe and a special thanks to JUNIOR from IMPERIALS that made the show once again thanks from MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

dope ass pics ancheta.... i love the angles and vibrant colors. I'll put up some this evening


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics from the show...


ANY PICS OF THE CLOWN BIKE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> more pics from the show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> ANY PICS OF THE CLOWN BIKE


here you go


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Big Thanks to Manual Sr, and his crew good job!! Will be back forsure next year!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

HM WREKN82 said:


> Big Thanks to Manual Sr, and his crew good job!! Will be back forsure next year!!:thumbsup:


Thank you very much for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

Just_Looking said:


> IMPERIALS, Had a blast. Good show and thanks to all the staff for your hospitality. :thumbsup:


NEXT YR I WILL NOT GO TO GREAT AMERICA ON SAT AN HANG OUT WITH U GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

newstyle_64 said:


> NEXT YR I WILL NOT GO TO GREAT AMERICA ON SAT AN HANG OUT WITH U GUYS :thumbsup:


What's up doug


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just_Looking said:


> IMPERIALS, Had a blast. Good show and thanks to all the staff for your hospitality. :thumbsup:


Thank you very much junior for coming up on very short notice from all mercedcustomautoshow staff and personally myself I owe you we will see you in L.A your buying dinner


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks to all the car clubs and people that attended without you guys this show would not be possible hope you all make it home safe and a special thanks to JUNIOR from IMPERIALS that made the show once again thanks from MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Thank you very much junior for coming up on very short notice from all mercedcustomautoshow staff and personally myself I owe you we will see you in L.A your buying dinner


Did some one say Manuel s buying dinner ..count me in!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

the209legend said:


> Did some one say Manuel s buying dinner ..*count me in*!


*X2* :rofl::rofl:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

nice photos bro


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

here's some of the shots i took......


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

here's a couple more...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice pics homie...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for coming out Junior see you in L.A


----------



## Mr Caprice (May 24, 2010)

TTT for a great show!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

1SEXY80 said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Orale Mikes going to be there


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Title Winner 79 said:


> :thumbsup: Orale Mikes going to be there


Yes Sir...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

NITE*LIFE had a great time at the show!! Thanks to Manuel and the rest of the staff for a nice show with no drama! :h5: Always look forward to this show!! Thanks Again!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks to all the car clubs and people that attended without you guys this show would not be possible hope you all make it home safe and a special thanks to JUNIOR from IMPERIALS that made the show once again thanks from MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

thanx for the love oneofakind


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

MrMONTE76 said:


> NITE*LIFE had a great time at the show!! Thanks to Manuel and the rest of the staff for a nice show with no drama! :h5: Always look forward to this show!! Thanks Again!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lover your ride homie, I talked to you about the lights on a 76, 77 monte


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*SOME PIC'S THAT I HAVE OF THE GET DOWN FAMILY FIRST HAD A BLAST 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*THANKS ANCHETA FOR THE 2 BAD ASS PIC'S *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*THEY WERE GETTING DOWN BY THE BEER TRUCK THAT LIVE BAND WAZ DOING IT 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*ARE CLUB BROTHER AND HIS 2ND PLACE WIN IN THE "60'S" ORIGINAL CLASS *:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Lover your ride homie, I talked to you about the lights on a 76, 77 monte


Yeah bro, I remember. Thank you bro! :h5: I appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 521278
> *ARE CLUB BROTHER AND HIS 2ND PLACE WIN IN THE "60'S" ORIGINAL CLASS *:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Congratulations homie


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 521275
> View attachment 521276


lol, I see my big butt, and hat!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*sounds were provided by DJ Frank Perez out of San Jose *:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know which car club this 63 is from and which area??


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Anyone know which car club this 63 is from and which area??


My boy's 63 "The Replacement" IMPALAS CC. Modesto chapter! :boink:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

MrMONTE76 said:


> My boy's 63 "The Replacement" IMPALAS CC. Modesto chapter! :boink:


Damn...that is bad ass...and all OG too huh? You wouldn't have anymore pics of it would you? That just motivating for me!!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pictures...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Hustler on the go said:


> Great pictures...


_*Thanks! *_


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


> _*Thanks! *_


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


>


Always taking pictures cabron! :uh:


----------

